# Merle Haggard, RIP



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think there are a ton of country fans here, but this is a big deal:

http://tasteofcountry.com/merle-haggard-dead/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP Merle Haggard. He had a long an interesting career.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I love Merle. It's a terrible loss for the country world. Not too many of his kind left.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

This is sad news, indeed. He was taking a rare period of rest to heal before resuming touring, but this time, he did not recover.

I only recently started getting into his music. I knew him for "Working Man Blues," "Mama Tried," and "Okie From Muskogee," and I saw his induction into the Country Music Hall of Fame on the 1994 CMA Awards, but that was about it. In the last couple of months, I discovered a lot more songs of his I liked, and I found out that he was part of the Bakersfield Sound and played his own lead guitar. I have massive respect for him as an artist.

Rest in the arms of the Lord, Merle.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I love Merle. It's a terrible loss for the country world.


Indeed it is. He leaves a void that will not be filled.



SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Not too many of his kind left.


Sadly, you're right. Loretta Lynn is still around but largely out of the public eye. The only one of Merle's stature that I can think of off the top of my head is, of course, his long-time collaborator Willie Nelson. There are a few younger artists who have followed the old traditions (George Strait, Ricky Skaggs, Randy Travis, Dwight Yoakam), but most of the rock-tinged crap that comes out of Nashville today is unlistenable to me.

Here's wishing many more years of life to Willie, and that Merle rests in the peace that he deserves.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Merle Haggard by Robert Crumb


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Merle was one of the few country music artists I willingly listen to. Another is Johnny Cash.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

A little over a year after his death, I have finished listening to all* of Merle Haggard's CDs (studio, live, collaborations, etc.). He has gone from an artist that I just respected to my all-time favorite artist. He has over 400 recordings that I like, surpassing everyone else by a wide margin. Here are the albums that I would recommend most:

I'm a Lonesome Fugitive
The Legend of Bonnie and Clyde
Pride in What I Am
Someday We'll Look Back
Merle Haggard Presents His 30th Album
Ramblin' Fever
Serving 190 Proof
That's the Way Love Goes
A Friend in California
Chill Factor
Pancho & Lefty
Live From Austin, TX
Live at Billy Bob's Texas: Motorcycle Cowboy
The Epic Collection (Recorded Live)
The Bluegrass Sessions
Chicago Wind
40 Greatest Hits (all re-recordings, so I count it as separate)

*I have not listened to For the Record: 43 Legendary Hits. For those in the know, are the songs in common with 40 Greatest Hits the same re-recordings, or are they from another session?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. :angel:

Saw Merle (79) in concert many years ago, with Barbara Mandrell (now 68). Bob Eubanks (now 78) MC'd, and was a business associate of both artists.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> A little over a year after his death, I have finished listening to all* of Merle Haggard's CDs (studio, live, collaborations, etc.). He has gone from an artist that I just respected to my all-time favorite artist. He has over 400 recordings that I like, surpassing everyone else by a wide margin. Here are the albums that I would recommend most:
> 
> I'm a Lonesome Fugitive
> The Legend of Bonnie and Clyde
> ...


that's a bit intimidating. If you had to make a best of with your favorite songs of him, what would you put on it (considering also the best version of the song)?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Picking the best version of a song would be difficult and/or time consuming. I have not done any A/B comparisons of versions of songs. I just asked myself, "Do I like this distinct version of the song?" If yes, I made a note of which song it was and which album it came from. Here's my shortlist of the 20 best Haggard songs:

Mama Tried
I Think I'll Just Stay Here and Drink
Workin' Man Blues
The Bottle Let Me Down
Silver Wings
Today I Started Loving You Again
If We Make It Through December
I Can't Hold Myself in Line
Sing Me Back Home
Kentucky Gambler
Footlights
Branded Man
Okie From Muskogee
Fightin' Side of Me
Little Ole Wine Drinker Me
Take These Chains From My Heart
Running Kind
The Seashores of Old Mexico
Holding Things Together
Set My Chickens Free (for the amazing guitar work)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a song by Merle, but a song _about _Merle. Came out in reaction to his _Okie from Muskogee_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Antiquarian said:


> Merle was one of the few country music artists I willingly listen to. Another is Johnny Cash.


I do like Johnny Cash a lot, and just listened to a couple of Merle's songs. Will keep him on my list for further exploration of country music.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The For the Record: 43 Legendary Hits set was substantially different from the 40 Greatest Hits, so I listened to that, too. The final verdict is that I have found 435 Haggard recordings I definitely like. Others of his that are not on that list may be better to me on different days.


----------

